# The Charade?



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

I didn't want to thread jack another thread. Someone mentioned that "The Charade" thread had been closed. What is the story behind that?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Dude and his wife, iirc, got divorced due to infidelity and then lived as if married in "the great charade" for some stupid reason.


----------



## Kamstel2 (Feb 24, 2020)

They lived together after the divorce mainly because he wanted to stay close to his kids. 

She stayed with him for the financial security and her standing in the community. He therefore, in exchange, was given access to her body as often as he wanted. She also stuck around because there is very little market for late 40-something trophy wife that is a proven cheater and past her prime, but that is my strong belief based upon what he said.

He definitely had some co-dependent issues, but I think he is over them. He also thought, mistakenly in my opinion, that she was a 10 out 10 in looks, and wouldn’t get another woman as attractive as her. Personally, I think she is a strong 8 at best, and he can is still get another trophy wife if he wanted to.

He made sure that he paid her the alimony and child support even though the ex and kids were living in his house. But the good news is that I believe is that the alimony should be done, or will be done in the very near future.

Last I heard from him, since the alimony was about to be done, he was going to end the charade after getting even with the AP one more time, and then show the ex the door. There was also the issue of him wanting to stay in the area, and she wanted to enjoy the lights, sounds, and life of a big city.

He is definitely a good man that is doing what he believes is in his best interest as well as the best interest of his children.

I haven’t heard from him in a while. I hope he is doing well.

180, if you read this, I’d love to catch up with you. You have my email, or you can start a conversation with me.
Hope you and the kids are well, and that your plans came to fruition.

Take care, stay strong, and enjoy the puppies!


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

He also made an oblique reference to doing something he always wanted to do, but knew (or thought he knew) it’d be a dealbreaker for his XW. I remember that after he did it, she didn’t immediately split like he thought she would. Not sure what happened after that….


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

My guess is that nothing happened after what was supposed to be a dealbreaker for her and that they’re still together — despite what their children want (for them to divorce). I hope I’m wrong about that.


----------



## Galabar01 (Mar 20, 2019)

I remember now. I was curious why the thread was closed...


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

What is the difference between staying together married unhappily and getting divorced while pretending to still be married? I don’t see the benefit of the charade?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

CraigBesuden said:


> What is the difference between staying together married unhappily and getting divorced while pretending to still be married? I don’t see the benefit of the charade?


It was for his financial benefit and so he could be with the kids. She is the one that cheated.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

"Time to close this one down," said Zombie Cat.


----------

